# US Student wanting to study medical in Pakistan-need help!



## Saania416 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've always wanted to go to Pakistan to study medical and have always said so when I was in high school and whenever I would visit back to see family. Well I have decided to go through with the process and have been looking up the information for about 2 days now and I understand the guidelines as to what to do but there are a few things I am kind of lost on.
1. I havent taken my SAT II subject tests but I plan to in January or February. Should I still start the initial process to register through the IBCC or wait until I have my scores?
2. On average, how long does the entire process take?
3. When I go through the embassy of Pakistan and have the whole equivalence certificate process done, then how I can put in specific which schools I want to apply to? Is that another separate application process?
4. Would I have to take the MCAT before I start med school in Pakistan as well?
5. Since the rest of my family will stay here while I go away, are there work-study programs to help with tuition fees? Also, are there any other kind of financial aid options to assist?

Sorry for the complex questions. I'm just so lost in this entire process and honestly dont even know where to begin with all of this =/


----------



## ann00 (May 31, 2009)

No MCAT required and there is no work study. You have to pay $15000 per year in DUHS Karachi. Think about your safety and security and then finally the standard of education. You pay dollar and you will accepted. No worry. Go to their website WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES read, and think twice, will it worth.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

ann00 said:


> No MCAT required and there is no work study. You have to pay $15000 per year in DUHS Karachi. Think about your safety and security and then finally the standard of education. *You pay dollar and you will accepted. No worry. *Go to their website WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES read, and think twice, will it worth.



Completely *bogus* statement. Disregard it completely.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Saania416 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Pakistan to study medical and have always said so when I was in high school and whenever I would visit back to see family. Well I have decided to go through with the process and have been looking up the information for about 2 days now and I understand the guidelines as to what to do but there are a few things I am kind of lost on.
> 1. I havent taken my SAT II subject tests but I plan to in January or February. Should I still start the initial process to register through the IBCC or wait until I have my scores?
> 2. On average, how long does the entire process take?
> 3. When I go through the embassy of Pakistan and have the whole equivalence certificate process done, then how I can put in specific which schools I want to apply to? Is that another separate application process?
> ...



1. SAT scores have nothing to with IBCC. The IBCC scores depend on your high schools grades. You should wait until you are finished with high school to apply to the IBCC for an equivalence score.

2. It can take anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months. Apply as early as possible.

3. Not sure about this one...

4. You don't have to take the US MCAT, but some schools in Pakistan will require you to take their own version of an MCAT test that is specific to their own college. There is no standardized MCAT in Pakistan right now.

5. There's no work study or financial aid but you can score a scholarship if you have awesome grades and test scores.


----------



## Saania416 (Sep 19, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> 1. SAT scores have nothing to with IBCC. The IBCC scores depend on your high schools grades. You should wait until you are finished with high school to apply to the IBCC for an equivalence score.
> 
> 2. It can take anywhere from 6 weeks to 6 months. Apply as early as possible.
> 
> ...



I already completed high school and had a really good GPA all throughout the 4 years. I just started my second year of college now but I read somewhere that for the equivalency matters, they will need SAT II scores which I havent taken yet. I have taken the regular SAT but should I still apply with IBCC even though I havent taken the SAT II test? And do you by any chance know the requirements to be able to get a scholarship? Thank you for the information though =)


----------



## Saania416 (Sep 19, 2011)

ann00 said:


> No MCAT required and there is no work study. You have to pay $15000 per year in DUHS Karachi. Think about your safety and security and then finally the standard of education. You pay dollar and you will accepted. No worry. Go to their website WELCOME TO DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES read, and think twice, will it worth.


Are you saying this from your own experience or just something you have heard from others? And are you suggesting that going to Pakistan to study is a bad idea?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

SAT scores definitely have nothing to do with IBCC.


----------



## Saania416 (Sep 19, 2011)

MastahRiz said:


> SAT scores definitely have nothing to do with IBCC.


Would you think that coming from here to Pakistan to study medical is a good idea? And please be fully honest.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you can get into a medical school in the US then that's your best option. If you can get into either Ross or SGU in the Caribbean, then that's your second best option. 

If you can't get into either of those places, then yes, going to Pakistan for medical school is a good idea if you still want to be a doctor and practice medicine in the US.


----------



## medstudent22 (Aug 13, 2011)

^ I would second the post above. While there is no doubt that there are many fine medical schools in Pakistan which may have similar standards to a second-tier U.S. medical school, at the end of the day, the schools are located in Pakistan which works against them.
I know people choose Pakistan over Caribbean for financial reasons, but it will be an investment in the long run. Mind you, the schools down south have their own issues but that is a topic for another day.


----------

